# How to make a DIY bud trimmer?



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

I've seen a small pic in the medical growers bible but no explanation of how to make one. I'm sure it involves a drill and maybe some razor blades but has anyone made one? and how effective is it? 
The decent ones are way over-priced for what they are but if its too hard to make one i guess i'll have to shell out


----------



## iloveit (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope somebody replies


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 27, 2009)

Whats wrong with the two you were born with?


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 27, 2009)

you might be able to make an aardvark.


Home depot sells vacuum attachments (at least this one does)

You could buy one of the long thin vacuum attachments and attach razor blades to the lip of it so when you tap it against the bud the leaves get pulled into the blade and put into the vacuum.

I would think about adding some sort of filter to it though, because I think after a while the resin would gunk up your vacuum and cause it to stop functioning.

Get creative yo! If you cant find an inline filter for a vacuum, just attach some cheese cloth to the vacuum between the attachment, and the hose. That should do the trick!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2009)

drill and razor blades?


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

maybe not the razor blades but the drill was definately in the pic, i haven't got my copy of the book any more but i'm thinking if you got a drill and made a v shape out of some sheet metal, put the drill in the crease and drop the buds on top, the drill bit should drag the leaves under and kinda just pull them off. does that make sense? dunno if it might be a bit brutal though lol


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd love the one in your vid fdd!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> I'd love the one in your vid fdd!!!


that's my fiskars. hehehheheheeh 

i've seen something like what you speak of. i forget where. youtube maybe. i remember the drill part.


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

well only one way to find out if it works i guess... now where did i leave my tool bucket?


----------



## iloveit (Mar 27, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> that's my fiskars. hehehheheheeh
> 
> i've seen something like what you speak of. i forget where. youtube maybe. i remember the drill part.


Ive seen your avatar here on RIU so many times & Ive always wondered where did he/she get that pic from & if it represents anything? Silly question but it reminds me of the 60s & 70s, not that Im that old


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok i got bored and made a drawing of my bud trimmer idea, what do you think?


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 28, 2009)

wow i must've been more baked than i thought last night!


----------



## Big P (Mar 28, 2009)

how about this thing its $150 i think it would work pretty good


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP9QU9g4rXY


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 28, 2009)

Ha ha i wouldn't put my buds anywhere near that thing!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 28, 2009)

Big P said:


> how about this thing its $150 i think it would work pretty good
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP9QU9g4rXY


i could definitely use that during veg.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2009)

best trimmer ever, ...................


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Yup FDD I bought the same pair at the Home Depot. Very nice only $10

~~Joe~~


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)

i got a pair too, but my dumbass friend tried to cut some plastic thing with it and broke it


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2009)

i have drawer full.


----------



## Big P (Aug 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i have drawer full.


 
I assume your friends may be smarter than mine


how about that finger hash tho, man the shit tastes soo fresh


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2009)

Big P said:


> I assume your friends may be smarter than mine
> 
> 
> how about that finger hash tho, man the shit tastes soo fresh


my friend came over to help trim. i handed him a brand new pair. within 5 mins he had snipped the webbing in between his fingers. blood everywhere.


----------



## Big P (Aug 11, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> my friend came over to help trim. i handed him a brand new pair. within 5 mins he had snipped the webbing in between his fingers. blood everywhere.


 

loool  its hard to find smart friends these days 


i think ima have to buy some safty scissors and helmets for my buddies before we trim


----------



## xceptional (Feb 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> my friend came over to help trim. i handed him a brand new pair. within 5 mins he had snipped the webbing in between his fingers. blood everywhere.


LOL seriously i started laughing when i read that because i have a friend that would do some dumb shit like that.


----------



## Danielsgb (Apr 17, 2010)

Big P said:


> loool  its hard to find smart friends these days
> 
> 
> i think ima have to buy some safty scissors and helmets for my buddies before we trim


Dude I'm LMFAO I have a few of the same friends.
Daniels


----------



## personalgrowth4me (May 19, 2010)

Ok so I read three pages for nothing!!! WTF Anyway I guess Ill give it a shot. Hows this. Take a five gallon bucket. Get a skateboard wheel and place it in the bottom of the bucket. Get a long drill bit or metal rod that will fit in the chuck of a power drill. This rod should be slightly longer than the bucket is tall.now you nees a small piece of sheet metal, plastic, or if you have to wood. This piec should be at least the size of the buckets top you are using. You will need to cut this into a slightly smaller circle to fit inside of your bucket. After that you need to take a circular saw and cutt slotts in the inner piece you just sized. These slots will act as a grate for leaves toto poke through to be cut. The drill goes freely through the grate as to not turn when the drill is on. You can afix the grate to the side for better stability. Next you need to attach/weld/jbweld a fasion of blade to the drill bit below the grate. I would think you could atach some razor blades to pieces of wood trim and creat a typ of spoke, you might even use a spoke wheel to a childs bike if you can find one to fit. Above the grate you should create another free moving structure that can gently move your medicines around the top grate. This should consist of a ferris wheel structure that lays horizontal and is split in 4 portins by a curved flexible botome scraping skate board ramp shaped divider. right above that is a sprocet with a 3 to 1 ratio so the top spins slower than the blade on the bottom. A chain or belt is then atached to a pully that gets atached to a small rod afixwd to the side of the bucket. Then from your pully to the top med turning ferris wheel. I think that should do it. Let me know. I might try to make one. Not sure if this Idea will come to life. Seems simple and cheap in my mind, but it is not guarenteed. I just kinda rambled out what I think could work.


----------



## laceygirl (May 19, 2010)

Here's that vid...

[youtube]eP9QU9g4rXY[/youtube]


----------



## Banditt (May 19, 2010)

waaaay too much work. I'd just fork over the 400 for the spinpro. lol


----------



## akgrown (May 25, 2010)

I use something similar to this when I trim. They are really precise and do not make your too hand sore.View attachment 955579


----------



## wonderblunder (May 30, 2010)

I like the one that is similar to a metal bladed box fan with heavy duty grate(blades sharpened?) over a large trash can or framework with bag system.

Has anyone seen that video with the two hicks trimming on their DIY Trimpro with their kids running around and what not?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouojXIZUGRE&has_verified=1


----------



## Big P (May 30, 2010)

oh shit so they just ordered the blades from a trimmer model and then attached them to a fan right?

that makes 100% sense prolly easy, get the blades first then shop for a strong fan that will fith them perfectly


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Jun 1, 2010)

I _*am*_ a "DIY Bud Trimmer", isn't everybody?


----------



## DTR (Jun 1, 2010)

[youtube]CKHY4OsAPc8[/youtube]


----------



## VWFringe (Jun 20, 2010)

i just made one- look for it on icmag under vwfringe or on youtube, mine only lasted an hour or so, but the idea holds and saved some time

i clamped a rotary tool to a piece of wood with a conduit clamp, and i used a thin stiff piece of steel instead of a thick wire (out of a windshield wiper refill)
i tried a drill but it didn't go fast enough really
the "blade" tends to bend upwards but not quickly

i should have used: 

a better quality motor, 
denser bud - hehe, 
a narrower-slotted "screen," 
two conduit clamps instead of only one (and rohs compliant bushing material instead of steel wool), 
a wider plank of wood to separate the clamps and hold it in place better,
and something else i'm forgetting atm

[video=youtube;jn2H1ERRUsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn2H1ERRUsY[/video]


----------



## NickNasty (Jun 21, 2010)

My friend just made one out of a fan, it was his first prototype, but we are going to improve upon it with the next one and we will make a DIY tutorial of it. But basically what he did was take a fan with metal blades and took 2 off, then sharpened the other 2 blades and bent them till they were the proper distance from the back grate then he mounted it to some wood face down and set it on a rubbermaid tub like the guy just above did and BAM you have a trimmer. He showed me how it worked on a real sativa type plant that was really foxtailing and it did a pretty dam good job on that airy bud. The only problem with it was because it was facing down the motor was in the way but with the next on we going to use a bigger fan and instead of using it from the back we are just going to do the same thing but remount the fan blade backwards so we can use the full grate on the front.


----------

